# Post your tanks



## CincyCichlids

Alright.. can you tell I REALLY need a job? Anyway, just wondering what tanks you have. I know there are some new members to SWOAPE and I'm just wondering, about a year ago I started this on the GCAS forum and it was a good time. I want this disclosure and OF course I'm probably coming off sounding arrogant, but even if you have just one 10 gallon with a banana plant and a female guppy, that's perfectly acceptable... the thing is, you're on HERE, you're cooler than all of your friends!

So, I'll start, I'll keep it brief:

Gallons - Inhabitants 
300 - Tanganyikan Cichlid community 
150 - Frontosa Moba Colony
125 - Hi-Tech Planted - Angels, Emporer Tetras Guppies
120 - Mix of whatever fish I don't have room or place for
110 - Central and South American cichlids
100 - Cycling with some oddball Tanganyikans, not sure yet 
75 - Hi-Tech Planted - Guppies and Swordtails
75 - Planted - Just setting this up for Hi-Tech
75 - Assorted Malawian Cichlids
75 - Used to be Cherry Shrimp, now trying to figure out what to do with it
75 - Assorted Malawian Cichlids #2
40 - Long Finned Albino Ancistrus colony, guppies, rainbows
33L - Long Finned Albino Ancistrus Pair, Malawian grow-out
30 Br - Neolamprologus Multifasciatus colony
29 - Guppies, pair of Cypichromis Leptosoma
20L - Pair of Neolamprologus Brevis
20L - Grow out for Neolamprologus Caudpuntatus and some Rainbows
20L - Endlers, Ancistrus grow out
20L - Julidochromis Transcriptus Bemba pair & fry
20L - Julidochromis Marleri pair & fry
20L - Crystal Red Shrimp Colony
20L - Guppies
20L - Malawian grow out
10 - Cherry Reds
10 - cycling
10 - cycling
2 1/2 - Cherry Red Shrimp
2 1/2 - Endlers

1607 gallons in all...

So yeah.. that's the product of my disease and the racks still hold a good number of tanks still.

Like I said, it'd be interesting to hear what you have. If you want to go into plant species (I don't know mine yet) please do, as well as what kind of lighting, etc etc. In a way this could be a bit of a tool so that say I had a question about a certain type of fish or plant.. it's possible to see who to ask. For example..if you want to know about African Cichlids... ask me :heh:

Thanks for putting up with my boredom!

Chris


----------



## 04cobratorchred

Community
150-1
125-1
90-1
Breeders/Growouts
55-1
40-3
29-1
20-2
15-1
10-20
5.5-4
2.5-5

843.5 Gallons
Man, only double what i have and i will be up there with Chris. Sorry i coudn't list whats in them for you Chirs some of us have to go to work and live a busy life.


----------



## redstrat

man my collection can't come close to what you guys have but I'll still share


-75 gallon - Recently re-scaped community with mostly barbs and tetras

-20 gallon tall - Empty, but should be started in the next week or two, this will house some german blue rams as well as probably a small school of Raspora Espei's

-10 gallon - empty but shoudl be filled soon, will either be some dwarf SA cichlids or shrimp I'm not sure yet

-10 gallon - empty and in holding, my Fiance thinks I have to many tanks to start this one. 


-30gallon Long - Fiance's two aquatic turtles

current total callons 75 planted, 25ish reptile and 40 empty


----------



## MatPat

I'll toss mine in:

*75g* Planted tank with Peruvian Altums, German Blue Rams, Rummy Nose, misc Ancistrus and ghost Shrimp

*75g* Planted grow out tank with Neolamprologus caudopunctatus, Paracyprichromis nigripinnis, Shell Dwellers from Chris, guppies and some other fish that were given to me at some past meetings

*50g* Growout tank with Endlers

*10g* Crystal Red Shrimp
*10g *Snowball Shrimp
*10g* Cherry Red Shrimp
*10g* Tiger Shrimp
*10g* Amano Shrimp
*10g* Reserved for Green Shrimp
*10g* Blue Shrimp
*10g* New Bee Shrimp

I also have 4 more empty 10g tanks for shrimp (eventually) and an empty 120g tank I plan on putting the Cichlids above into if I ever get it up an running


----------



## Yzfr6

Um okay is this the Newport Aquarium???

I have:

125 - High tech planted tank
30- High tech planted tank
8 - High tech planted tank
 :icon_hang



CincyCichlids said:


> Alright.. can you tell I REALLY need a job? Anyway, just wondering what tanks you have. I know there are some new members to SWOAPE and I'm just wondering, about a year ago I started this on the GCAS forum and it was a good time. I want this disclosure and OF course I'm probably coming off sounding arrogant, but even if you have just one 10 gallon with a banana plant and a female guppy, that's perfectly acceptable... the thing is, you're on HERE, you're cooler than all of your friends!
> 
> So, I'll start, I'll keep it brief:
> 
> Gallons - Inhabitants
> 300 - Tanganyikan Cichlid community
> 150 - Frontosa Moba Colony
> 125 - Hi-Tech Planted - Angels, Emporer Tetras Guppies
> 120 - Mix of whatever fish I don't have room or place for
> 110 - Central and South American cichlids
> 100 - Cycling with some oddball Tanganyikans, not sure yet
> 75 - Hi-Tech Planted - Guppies and Swordtails
> 75 - Planted - Just setting this up for Hi-Tech
> 75 - Assorted Malawian Cichlids
> 75 - Used to be Cherry Shrimp, now trying to figure out what to do with it
> 75 - Assorted Malawian Cichlids #2
> 40 - Long Finned Albino Ancistrus colony, guppies, rainbows
> 33L - Long Finned Albino Ancistrus Pair, Malawian grow-out
> 30 Br - Neolamprologus Multifasciatus colony
> 29 - Guppies, pair of Cypichromis Leptosoma
> 20L - Pair of Neolamprologus Brevis
> 20L - Grow out for Neolamprologus Caudpuntatus and some Rainbows
> 20L - Endlers, Ancistrus grow out
> 20L - Julidochromis Transcriptus Bemba pair & fry
> 20L - Julidochromis Marleri pair & fry
> 20L - Crystal Red Shrimp Colony
> 20L - Guppies
> 20L - Malawian grow out
> 10 - Cherry Reds
> 10 - cycling
> 10 - cycling
> 2 1/2 - Cherry Red Shrimp
> 2 1/2 - Endlers
> 
> 1607 gallons in all...
> 
> So yeah.. that's the product of my disease and the racks still hold a good number of tanks still.
> 
> Like I said, it'd be interesting to hear what you have. If you want to go into plant species (I don't know mine yet) please do, as well as what kind of lighting, etc etc. In a way this could be a bit of a tool so that say I had a question about a certain type of fish or plant.. it's possible to see who to ask. For example..if you want to know about African Cichlids... ask me :heh:
> 
> Thanks for putting up with my boredom!
> 
> Chris


----------



## PAINKILLER1009

55 gallon high tech planted tank
10 gallon planted tank
29 gallon empty in garage
45ish gallon octogon tank empty in garage, found in parents attic remember it being set up when I was a kid with some nice size angel fish. I would like to set this tank up but it lighting is an issue.


----------



## redstrat

Chris - when do you plan to host a meeting at your place, lol


----------



## CincyCichlids

Davis,

As far as I know, I'm slated to hold the meeting in April.. I believe my topic will be something like Cichlids that are "plant friendly" (but I think that one will be pretty short...) so I think I'm going to follow it up with... "How to sneak tanks into your parents house," "How to lose girlfriends by explaining to them that a water change is more important than watching TEVO'd 'Dancing With the Stars,'" and lastly "Cichlids enjoy killing nice things, especially the girlfriend's dumb guppies." JK Haha I'm sure I'll think of something fun to talk about.

SShockey,
I used to have double the tanks.. and even today I went down and said..gee, I just don't have room for these fry... very frustrating! I'm sure by the time I hold the meeting I'll have a few more tanks up and running. 
:jaw: :wacko:


----------



## accidentaldog

Here's mine:

Cincy:
10g- Hi-tech planted Cherry Shrimp

Fort Wayne:
60g- Discus and Royal Pleco, Potted Plants
45g- Angels, Cardinals (Few Neons), Pleco, & Corys- Low-tech Planted


----------



## Yzfr6

SShockey,
I used to have double the tanks.. and even today I went down and said..gee, I just don't have room for these fry... very frustrating! I'm sure by the time I hold the meeting I'll have a few more tanks up and running. 
:jaw: :wacko:[/QUOTE]

Hey just let me know if you still need me to pick up some soil master for you to bring to the next meeting. LOL rogar-Si


----------



## CincyCichlids

Thanks Scott (right, I know it starts with an "S"),
I ended up taking Wayne out last week and we drove around the whole city. I have 5 bags of it now.. should be good..for a while haha.


----------



## CincyCichlids

So how is it, that there's always 5-10 people "Viewing" the SWOAPE forum, but yet, very rarely do people post. I know I'm spoiled because the forums I visit (mainly Glocktalk and GCAS) usually have new posts every few minutes if not more...

With that said, I know more people have other tanks to share


----------



## allen

Here's mine

110g planted community tetras,rainbows,bn,loaches
60g malawi 
55g planted angelfish
10g planted/grow out tank
135g setting up this weekend to move the cichlids into


370g total.


----------



## brynnhilde

29gal- guppies, ancistrus, pencilfish, loaches 
20gal- odds and ends
10gal- danio 
10gal- odds and ends
2 1/2gal- betta

Next month goodbye all to new 55 (selling odds and ends in cafe auction). Plan on having ocelot danios, choprae danios, angelfish or other feature fish (suggestions?), long finned ancistrus, some sort of shrimp, and spotted gold dojos (looking for a small colony, but noone has them) .


----------



## endlerman

*Tanks*

Might as well join the ranks. The bug has bitten me big time. I've got about 700 gallons and over 40 tanks. I raise a wide variety of plants and fish. Every club member is welcome to stop by and have a chat. We can always find something interesting to talk about. Fact is, I've got some driftwood out back. Anybody is welcome to grab some.

Wayne


----------



## Six

100g - top-down tub reef
100g - mbuna - soon to be tanganikan setup with breeding trigalochromis otostigma
75g - trigalochromis tank, mud bottom. switching to a hi tech plant tank
55g - one pair Pelvicachromis humilis
30g - danio choprae, chela daddibrigari, dwarf chain loaches, vietnamese white clouds
29g - one pair Pelvicachromis pulcher "red"
20g - one pair Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Kienke"
20g - colony Pelvicachromis taeniatus "Lokundje", Montezuma swordtail group, Skiffia multipunctatus
20g - Pelvic's grow out
10g - parva rainbows
10g - red cherry shrimp
10g - sri lanka shrimp
10g - freshwater toadfish
5g - CRS


----------



## Six

i forgot to add that all the tanks are planted, some more high tech than others.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

75 - Red Cherry Shrimp; High Tech Planted - Narrow & Broad Leaf Java Ferns, Blyxa japonica, Anubias, Riccia fluitans, Elatine triandra
75 - Black Skirt Tetras; High Tech Planted Growout
75 - Albino Ancistrus
75 - LG6 "Microsturisoma" Catfish Growout, Cherry Barbs
30 - Crystal Red Shrimp
30 - Fry Growout
30 - Fry Growout
30 - Open
29 - Bolivian Rams
29 - Fry Growout
20L - Cardinal Tetras
20L - Fry Growout
20H - Black & Red Ancistrus
10 - Albino Corycats & Guppies
10 - RCS; Low Tech Planted with Java Ferns & Moss
10 - Low Tech Planted with Java Ferns & Moss
10 - Multies
5.5 - C. pygmeaus
5.5 - Tetra & Barb Cull

I have more 5.5's & 2.5's that get used for various breeding projects. I have 589 gallons currently setup.


----------



## Paywan

Well, I don't feel like such an addict now after seeing how many people have so many more tanks than I do  Here's my list:

75g - a couple Ottos, and a few American Flag Fish (4 or 5? no idea if any of them have died, it's currently extremely overgrown with watersprite, and wisteria)
2 20g long - no fish at all, just plants
20g high - no fish
15g - 2 german rams
2 10g - no fish

I also have another 75g and a 125g that are currently not set up. One day I'll get some substrate for them (I have everything else I need to set them up) 

Problem I have is throwing out my trimmings! I just keep replanting until I just simply can't fit any more plants in the tank no matter what I do, and they end up looking like overgrown jungles


----------



## Six

Paywan- you need some shrimp for those plant tanks!


----------



## Paywan

Hehe - I agree! But I've been such a freak abou tearing them down and replanting (once every month or 2) I've kind of been putting off working on getting some until I can leave a tank up for a few months and still be happy about the way it looks  Just easier without anything in them. Keep pushing me though, and I'll probably cave and buy some


----------

